# DCDC-USB and now dead device?



## mlogan1313 (Aug 23, 2013)

Picked up the DCDC-USB, wired it up, very straightforward. Plugged in the OTG and got a charging symbol on the Nexus. Everything was going smooth. Turned on the Nexus and the DAC never came on - then saw that the Nexus was not taking a charge. Unhooked everything, brought it in the house, and now the Nexus doesn't recognize that a USB is even plugged in. Won't take a charge, won't hook up to a computer, nada. The battery had about 25% charge left on it, and everything would work (outside of charging). That has since drained, and I now have a $200 brick.

Any ideas on where to start troubleshooting, or do I have the fanciest paperweight in town? I'm handy with a multimeter and a soldering iron, but I couldn't find any reference info on where to start looking. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like what had happened to mind. I ended up just going through Asus for an RMA and they replaced the entire motherboard. Everything was free and now I have it back after a couple weeks. Shipping, repairs, everything was covered for free. See if you can do it!


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

@mlogan1313 - I know it sounds stupid, but what did you have your DCDC output voltage set to? If you left them as they came from the factory then I think the default output is 12V.

Definitely go ahead and do what viper689 is suggesting and contact Asus, hopefully they cover it for you.


----------



## mlogan1313 (Aug 23, 2013)

@naiku Fair question, but yeah, I did set all the jumpers appropriately.

@viper689 my concern is that I've had it cracked open and had it in pieces. Also, I have Timur's USBROM on it, a dead battery, and no way to get it back to stock rom. I'm fairly sure that it will be not covered by any warranties at this point.

I had the board the usb connector is on contorted a bit - I'm not showing any connectivity between any of the USB pins and the ribbon port, so I'm thinking maybe a path in the board was broken. I picked up a busted one for parts - we'll see when it comes in.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mlogan1313 (Aug 23, 2013)

For the record, also, the DCDC is putting out 5.09v with the jumper set. Wanted to clear up that I don't think the DCDC converter had anything to do with it at this point.


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

mlogan1313 said:


> I had the board the usb connector is on contorted a bit - I'm not showing any connectivity between any of the USB pins and the ribbon port, so I'm thinking maybe a path in the board was broken. I picked up a busted one for parts - we'll see when it comes in.


I am sure I have read somewhere that the USB connector on some Nexus are bad, take a search around some. I realize what you are saying with regards to warranty and having it opened/flashed etc. But at least it may help understand what happened.


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

mlogan1313 said:


> @naiku Fair question, but yeah, I did set all the jumpers appropriately.
> 
> @viper689 my concern is that I've had it cracked open and had it in pieces. Also, I have Timur's USBROM on it, a dead battery, and no way to get it back to stock rom. I'm fairly sure that it will be not covered by any warranties at this point.
> 
> ...


I had mines unlocked and rooted with a custom rom as well, but if they can't turn it on, they'll never know.


----------

